# General > Genealogy >  1861 Census look up

## airdlass

Wondering if any who has access to census for 1861 for Wick(possibly Pultney) could look up an entry for William Craig born 1858,probably with his maternal grandparents who were George and Isabella Gunn.
thanks

----------


## Culross

Hi Fiona, Here is what you were looking for

*Piece:* SCT1861/43 *Place**:* Wick Burgh-Caithness *Enumeration District:* 5
*Civil Parish:* Wick Burgh *Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island:* Wick Burgh
*Folio:* 0 *Page:* 4 *Schedule:* 19
*Address:* Bank Row
GUNN George H M 55 Labourer Caithness Wick
GUNN Isabella W M F 48 - Caithness Wick
GUNN William Son U M 22 Shoemaker Caithness Wick
GUNN Alexander Son U M 19 Boat Builder Caithness Wick
GUNN George Son U M 16 - Caithness Wick
GUNN Margaret Dau - F 14 - Caithness Wick
GUNN Peter Son - M 12 - Caithness Wick
GUNN Isabella Dau - F - Caithness Wick
CRAIG William Grnson - M 2 - Caithness Wick

Regards, Culross

----------


## airdlass

That's great thanks very much

----------

